# Wiring tankless hot water heater



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 29, 2009)

DO not install a 60a breaker onto 30a wire! It's dangerous. Wire must be sized by the protecting breaker rating.

So if you need 60a you need a 2 pole 60 amp breaker and at least #6cu wire, larger if voltage drop is to great.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Jarrod3154 said:


> I have a double pole 30 amp breaker in breaker panel for old electric hot water heater. Bought a tankless water heater that calls for 60 amp breaker with # 6 awg. Do I need to put two pole 60 amp breaker and new wire to install or will what I have work from old tank water heater.


What model number of this tankless waterheater and I know pretty good percentage of larger tankless electrique waterheater do use a bit of power typically they will have *two or three* 60 amp circuits .,, please note this I say circuits so it will have that many circuit { Canadian unit are wire little diffrent but I will leave it out for now unless you are from that area then I will fill you in }

Second thing DO not use the old 10 gauge wire from tank type water heater to the tankless it is too light for this useage.

You will need to get #6 awg cables { typically 6-2 NM } plus a local disconnect switch if not in sight of breaker box.

Oh yeah just watch out some larger tankless electrique water heaters are hard on service.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## Jarrod3154 (Feb 24, 2011)

This tankless water heater is a super supreme "Nitro" I220. Says two heating elements (14kw) and requires one 60 amp circuit with #6 AWG. I really appreciate the help.

Thank You,

Jarrod


----------



## sparks1up (May 5, 2010)

Do you have enough ampacity in the panel you are feeding it from?

What is the size of the breaker feeding that panel? And the size of the wire?

Also if it is truly 14 KW you can't use 6-2 romex because it is only good for 55 amps and 14 KW @ 240 volts is 58.33 amps. If this is the case you need conduit and wire not romex! 

Also if you have an older ITE or Zinsco panel or a few others you are probably going to burn it up where the breaker plugs onto the busbar. Especially the old ITE and their new stuff (Siemens) doesn't fare well either!

Personally I recommend against installing these tankless water heaters! I know there are many that will disagree with me but I have seen too many burnt up panels because of them. Not to mention dissatisfied people who aren't happy with the consistency of the hot water.

If you do the math they don't save you any money, just space! 

If you still feel the need for a tankless water heater I suggest you invest in the best you can get and maybe even look into the gas fired versions. Ask the French Electrician for a good brand, the Europeans have been using them for a long time.

Good luck!


----------



## Jarrod3154 (Feb 24, 2011)

It is a double pole 30 amp breaker currently with 8 awg. Thank you for the input.


----------



## sparks1up (May 5, 2010)

A double pole 30-amp with #8 feeding the whole panel? 

This will not work at all! You cannot feed a 60-amp water heater out of a panel that is fed with 30 amps!


----------



## Jarrod3154 (Feb 24, 2011)

no sorry 200 amps coming into panel double pole 30 amp going out to old tank hot water heater


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Jarrod3154 said:


> This tankless water heater is a super supreme "Nitro" I220. Says two heating elements (14kw) and requires one 60 amp circuit with #6 AWG. I really appreciate the help.
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> Jarrod


That means a new breaker and new wire. Simple as that.


----------

